# Soviet Alligator



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I got half-note and I want to continue from next bar but without pause or making half-note least longer. The half-note and then next bar like the previous would be filled completely.

Can I do that? How?


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Is cut time the right answer? 

I'd be interested to see the sheet music for what you're trying to do.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> I'd be interested to see the sheet music for what you're trying to do.


Hrympfsum drympfsum (keep in minds that half-note is tie note connected with last note in bar before):


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Hrympfsum drympfsum (keep in minds that half-note is tie note connected with last note in bar before):


Can't you make the first measure 2/4 ?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

David58117 said:


> Can't you make the first measure 2/4 ?


First?

I considered changing the meter, but I thought that maybe there is some adnotation like "skipo measuro resto, playo di nexto measuro, non pauso" that will make it unnessesary.


----------

